# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Setas de primavera. Orejas de gato (Helvella spp.)

## Azuer

Hola a todos.

Os pongo aquí algunas fotos de lo que por mi tierra se conocen como "orejas de gato", que se pueden encontrar habitualmente en primavera. En realidad esta denominación engloba varias especies distintas del Género _Helvella_ que tienen el único carácter común de poseer un himenio con forma de mitra o de silla de montar, más o menos lobulado. Hay otras especies del Género que lo presentan en forma de copa (como _H. acetabulum_ que os ponía en otro post hace poco)

Para poder identificarlas in situ, en el campo, os hago un breve resumen de las características básicas para diferenciarlas:

*1) PIE LISO*

Mitra marrón, marrón oscuro o casi negra. Habitualmente con tres o cuatro lóbulos. Excípulo blanco. Pie blanco, liso,
un poco ensanchado en la base:* Helvella leucopus. (=H. spadicea, H. monachella)*








Mitra marrón. Con el borde enrollado sobre el pie. Dos lóbulos. Excípulo liso. Pie largo,
blanco, delgado y cilíndrico. En encinares: *Helvella albella*.








*2) PIE NETAMENTE COSTILLADO*

Mitra blanquecina o blanco crema. Pie blanco, costillado longitudinalmete: *Helvella crispa*.








(Sigue...)

----------


## Azuer

Mitra marrón, con dos o tres lóbulos. Pie blanco, costillado longitudinalmente: *Helvella fusca*.







Mitra negra o gris oscuro, confusamente lobulada:  *Helvella lacunosa.*






Saludos a todos.

----------


## Azuer

No sé qué he hecho mal, o si me pasa a mí solo, pero no se ven las fotos


Edito: creo que ya está solucionado. Es lo que pasa con los que somos un poco torpes  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> No sé qué he hecho mal, o si me pasa a mí solo, pero no se ven las fotos


Las del primer mensaje se ven. Las del segundo no. Y es porque en las del segundo has copiado la url de la página de picasa, no de la imagen en sí.

En vez de 

```
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RwT9lrwwTbj3m1nDKlh7CNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink
```

debe ser 

```
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-rxq_PlLZuvg/UaHwOEVr4fI/AAAAAAAAK90/mHjgE16Rd5o/s640/Helvella_fusca_%28elb%29_160412_c.jpg
```

----------


## Azuer

Je, je, je... muchas gracias Luján... ya me he dado cuenta. Creo que ya está solucionado.

Un abrazo

----------


## Luján

Perfecto. Ahora sí.

----------

